# Free, print-it-yourself drink more water poster



## classicalmusicfan (Jul 3, 2016)

Last week a nutritionist told me about an effective poster found in some hospital where she worked. She only told me that it worked to get the MDs, RNs, clerks, etc. to drink more water and she said it was a blue drop of water. I did a search and found it on the Internet. Here it is:

*http://bit.ly/299PyR2*


----------

